# Childrens books



## Pauline (Feb 3, 2008)

Can anyone give me details of where i can get chidrens english books here in spain.

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pauline said:


> Can anyone give me details of where i can get chidrens english books here in spain.
> 
> Thanks


Pauline, It would help if we knew where you are


----------

